# PelPro 130 an observation on trim setting



## kenora (Feb 3, 2019)

I have been running my PP130 all winter at the lowest setting to warm my workshop.... being new to the stove I "just assumed" that the stove would not have flames on low, rather a burn pot of glowing embers (cause that's what I got on low), that's how I had the stove set since Oct 1st. the heat was OK but not great...
Well we've had a series of weeks (about 6 now) where lows are about -35c and highs -28c so perfect experimenting Wx (constant outside temps for comparison)...
I  bumped the TRIM (that's the only variable setting on the stove) and refers to more or less combustion air.air up to +3 (thats max) and finally got FLAMES when burning on low constant mode...it looks better and more importantly.... the shop is now 74f (I know..... like many Canuks I mix degrees f and c in every conversation) instead of 65f.

Also there is less ash and the glass is cleaner (not clean by any means but cleaner)..

just an fyi for PelPro owners...


----------



## metermaid2 (Feb 8, 2019)

I am finally learning the settings on my pelpro 60.I probably went through way too many pellets at first.No one to teach me so I had to learn on my own.When we were getting -30 temperatures I am sure I used close to 2 bags a day.Now I am back to using 1 bag a day.


----------



## kenora (Feb 8, 2019)

A bag a day is about right for me as well..if I'm running on low all day.......  in the milder wx it's about 1/2 bag a day 
I usually heat during the day while I'm in my shop and turn if off between 1800 and 0800.. it'll cool off to about 55f when the outside temp is around -10f

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobdh (Feb 13, 2019)

I am new and would love to have your notes on the pp130. I purchased and installed right after Thanksgiving. The manual doesn't give much detail on the trim. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## kenora (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Jacobdh.... not much to say except... on the lowest setting (on my setup) I was finding the draft insufficient to burn cleanly... no flame to speak of just embers in the pot and not much heat originally....

although on low I think most stoves will burn dirty.. 

so I experimented and ended up turning the TRIM dial clockwise to 3 before I got a decent bun on low. 

I think....in my case anyway... that there isn't much natural draft cause my exhaust is horizontal and 4 ft long or so...no vertical rise at all.. so I needed more fan induced draft....


----------



## c.stevens (Mar 10, 2019)

My problem was similar flames too low, and lots of soot on the glass, but my trim adjustment doesn't seem to do much.  The owners manual doesn't cover the trim adjustment in much detail.


----------



## c.stevens (Mar 10, 2019)

I should have mentioned I've had mine for five seasons now, and it's been a good stove, this problem has just started within the last three months.  I'm thinking my exhaust fan may be slowing down.  The ducting before and after the fan is clean.  I've been real happy with it and don't mind putting some money in it.  I can't even begin to estimate how much propane $ it's saved me.


----------



## Ham351 (Mar 11, 2019)

Interesting thread. I have a PP130, and I usually set the control knob to about 10 or 11 o'clock. Typically my trim is on -1 or -1.5. Recently I've been mixing cherry pits in with the wood pellets and had to adjust the trim to -3.5. Sometimes I'll burn a bag in a day, sometimes two. I never thought of leaving it on low and dialing the trim to where I need it. I always thought things would get full of soot if I left it on low. I have a big basement that gets to 71 or 72 with the settings I'm using, and it seems to spread throughout the upstairs as well.


----------



## c.stevens (Mar 26, 2019)

Solved! My Pelpro pp130 is out in the garage now, and wired to a wall thermostat.  When the wall thermostat calls for heat the glass will turn black in a few hours as I mentioned earlier.  I had switched out the vent pipe caps at about the same time I started having the excess soot problem.  I switched them back this weekend and it is back to burning like normal.  I guess the learning lesson for me is:  Clean it first, if it's still wrong, undo any changes you made.  Turns out it had nothing to do with the trim setting.


----------



## kenora (Mar 28, 2019)

I have been reluctant to try putting a thermostat on the PP130...can you tell me what you did and what thermostat you used...also what did you do to "defeat the comfort control...thanks in advance...

Tim


----------



## c.stevens (Mar 28, 2019)

Kenora, I bought a pellet miser thermostat adapter.  It plugs in your USB port on your stove.  It toggles your stove to high from whatever setting you leave the dial control at (including off).  It doesn't actually defeat the dial control, just simulates turning it to high.


----------



## kenora (Mar 28, 2019)

There's a USB port on the stove!?

I gotta have another look.. I've never seen it

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## c.stevens (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes. It's on the control board, facing you when you remove that side panel.


----------

